# Südafrika - Küstentour - Material und Informationssuche



## Gramolo (5. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen, #h
ich werde Mitte Februar für knapp 3 Wochen nach Südafrika fliegen. Neben diversen, bereits jetzt schon geplanten, Freizeitaktivitäten soll auch das Fischen nicht unbeachtet bleiben. :q

Bisher bin ich ein Norge-Angler mit einer doch sehr umfangreichen Ausrüstung, da ich meist zwei weitere Mitreisende mit ausgestattet habe.

Nun soll es aber in den Süden gehen. Vorrangiges Ziel ist Kapstadt (Wohnung zirka 50m vom Meer entfernt). Für das "richtige Fischen" werde ich wohl einen Guided-Tour aufs offene Meer mitmachen, wo man das notwendige Material mit mieten kann. 

Da auch die Garden Route auf dem Plan steht, heißt es mit dem Auto mehrere Tage von Kapstadt in Richtung Osten die Küste entlang. Für das gelegentliche Fischen in Kapstadt oder entlang der Garden Route suche ich nun Meinungen/Infos/Tipps:

*1. Rute: *
*Ziel:*
- Reiserute: 2,30 - 2,80 m (kleine Teilung: Koffermaß)
- zum Fischen von Land/Felsen/Kai
- Wurfgewicht? Da bin ich am schwanken
- _keine lange Brandungsrute, die würde ich nie wieder nutzen_

*Mein Lösungsansatz, ohne aber bisher eine Wahl getroffen zu haben:*
- Sportex Seastar Travel SE 2719 Steckrute - 2,70 m - 90 bis 160 Gramm
- Balzer Steckrute 71° North Power PilkTravel, Länge 2,80m, WG 100-275g
- Spro Salty Beast Heavy Jig Spin Traveller 2,35m 100-200g
- Spro Salty Beast Mega Jig Spin Traveller 2,35m 0-400g
- Penn Overseas Pro SW Spin 2,70m 20-80g

*Welche der Ruten s**eht ihr als am geeigne**sten an?*
Alternativen? Oder doch auf Ruten mit 20-30lbs gehen (Boat)?
 
*2. Rolle:*
*Ziel:*
- Stationärrolle, da meist wohl geworfen wird 
- Kräftig um auch Überraschungen zu überleben

*Mein **Lösungsansatz**:*
- Abu Garcia Cardinal 704LX
- Abu Garcia Cardinal 707LX

Beide in meinem Fundus. Frage wäre nun: *Sind di**e**se **für das Vorhaben technisch gesehen ausreichend?* 

*3. Köder:
*_*Was für Köder nutzt man am besten?*_

 Und abschließend noch die Frage in die Runde, so als i-Punkt:
*4. Mit was für Fische kann man vom Ufer rechnen?*_*

*_Ich freue mich auf euer Feedback #6 und über jeden noch so kleinen hilfreichen Tipp.

Gruß


----------



## Marco74 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Südafrika - Küstentour - Material und Informationssuche*

Vielleicht solltest du mit der letzten Frage zuerst anfangen.
Du kannst mit Kunstködern im Wesentlichen auf Kabeljou (Adlerfisch), Bluefish (in ZA Shad genannt), Leerfish und kleinere Stachelmakrelen angeln. Dafür leicht in den Flussmündungen eine leichte/mittlere Spinnrute und von den Felsen bzw. in der Brandung eine starke Hechtrute (Köder: Blinkern, Wobblern, Poppern und Gummis).
Zum Naturköderangeln benötigst du eine starke Brandungsrute, da führt kein Weg dran vorbei. Oder du angelst in geschützten Flussmündungen mit Naturködern, dann kannst du deine Hechtrute wieder benutzen.
Guck dir doch mal die Trailer der beiden Angler an:
http://www.fishafrica.co.za/
Ansonsten ist das das Meeresangelforum in ZA:
http://www.sealine.co.za/


----------



## Bronni (8. November 2012)

*AW: Südafrika - Küstentour - Material und Informationssuche*

Hi,
  wir sind häufig am Strand von Somerset West spazieren gegangen. Die dortigen Angler haben immer schwere Brandungsruten eingesetzt. Einige sind teilweise sehr weit ins Meer hinausgelaufen, haben sich auf Felsen gestellt und von dort geangelt,  andere haben von Strand aus geangelt, da  das Waten durch das Wasser mit einigen Untiefen m.E. sehr gute Ortskenntnisse voraussetzt. Soweit ich beobachten konnte,  haben sie ausschließlich Naturköder eingesetzt.  
  In Port Elisabeth haben viele Angler von einem vorgelagerten Felsen auf Haie gefischt. Wir konnten Fänge mehrerer Hammerhaie beobachten, eine sehr wackelige und sicher auch nicht ungefährliche Art zu angeln. 
  Frage doch einfach in der Turi.-Information nach Fachgeschäften, da kannst Du sicher gute Infos bekommen.
  Viel Spaß in diesem wunderschönen Land, Bronni


----------



## Gramolo (9. November 2012)

*AW: Südafrika - Küstentour - Material und Informationssuche*

Danke für eure Antworten. Das hilft schon mal etwas weiter.


----------



## Gramolo (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Südafrika - Küstentour - Material und Informationssuche*

Um das Thema nicht in der Ödnis enden zu lassen, hier nun meine Entscheidung:

- Spro Salty Beast Heavy Jig Spin Traveller 2,35m 100-200g
- Abu Garcia Cardinal 707LX
- Spiderwire Stealth Code Red 0,20mm 

Auf meine 707er LX passten gut 450m dieser netten Schnur drauf. Kann man also auch mal für Norwegen benutzen  

Vom Handling her ist die Spro Salty Beast Heavy Jig Spin Traveller sehr angenehm und mit der Stationärrolle genial ausbalanciert. Überraschend leicht fühlt sie sich an. Verarbeitung (rein optische Bewertung) ist erstklassig. Sie ist nicht "schwabelig" sondern angenehm straf, dennoch scheint die Spitze sensibel genug, um auch mit leichten Ködern gut arbeiten zu können. Der Biegetest im Laden lässt auf ein kräftiges Rückgrat schließen.

Das waren dann auch die Argumente, warum ich mich für dieses Modell entschieden habe und ein paar Zentimeter weniger in der Länge (nett wären 2,70m gewesen) in Kauf genommen habe.

Die Spro Salty Beast Heavy Jig Spin Traveller wird dann ausgiebig in Südafrika getestet ... der Countdown läuft!

Gruß


----------



## Gramolo (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Südafrika - Küstentour - Material und Informationssuche*

Moin zusammen,
ich habe für das Angeln im Kelp-Wald, das Angeln per Pose empfohlen bekommen. 

Welche Hakengröße würdet ihr dafür vorsehen?

Gruß


----------



## Gramolo (6. März 2013)

*AW: Südafrika - Küstentour - Material und Informationssuche*

Kurzes Feedback von mir:

Der Urlaub in Südafrika ist vorüber. Meine Ausrüstung hätte ich zu Hause lassen können, denn:
1. Es war kaum Zeit zum Angeln, aufgrund anderer toller Aktivitäten.
2. In Dannabai (bei Mossel Bay) bin ich nicht über die Brandung hinaus gekommen. (trotz beachtlicher Wurfweite)
3. Rund um Kapstadt ist sehr viel Kelb vorhanden.

Dafür war die Ausfahrt mit dem Boot ein totaler Erfolg (mit massiver Leihausrüstung). Von Simonstown am Kap vorbei und knapp 20 Seemeilen hinaus. Dort gab es dann tollen Gelbflossen und blauen Tunfisch. Der Knaller war dann ein schwarzer Marlin, der nach einer Stunde Kampf wieder vom Haken gelöst und freigelassen werden konnte. Auf dem Rückweg dann noch einige Yellowtails und fertig war ein gelungener Angeltag.

Der Seegang war aber teils übel und nach 6 Stunden hatte ich auch keinen wirklichen Spaß mehr daran.

Der blaue Tun und der Yellowtail haben dann abends bestens geschmeckt. Geschmacklicher Favorit ganz klar der Yellowtail!

Fazit zu meiner Angelkombo:
Vom Werfen her sehr angenehm und auch von der Köderführung (große Popper bis 90g, Zocker mit 35g, Grundblei bis 150g) überzeugend. Immer (gefühlt) guten Kontakt zum Köder. Über die Aktion der Rute bei Fischkontakt kann ich leider nichts berichten.

Gruß


----------

